#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Bitte um Hilfe! CT und Augenarzt Befund >

## Bine1986

Hallo zusammen..  :Smiley:  
Ich benötige Hilfe bei der Übersetzung meiner Befunde..
ich hab ziemlich Angst vor der anstehenden MRT am Mittwoch..  :Cry:  
War am Donnerstag beim CT (Schädel) mit folgendem Befund: 
Normale Pneumatisierung des Sinus maxillaris und Sinus ethomoidalis, spenoidalis und frontalis.
Die Mastoidzellen sind gut pnematisiert. 
Innerhalb der Klein- und Großhirnhemisphäre sind pathologische Dichtewertänderungen nicht erkennbar, keine Hypo- oder Hyperdensität, die Mittellinienstrukturen sind mittelständig, über das Altersmaß hinausgehende Erweiterung der Seitenventrikel, die Hirnsubstanzen liegen der Schädelkalotte allseits an. 
Beurteilung: 
kein Tumor, die NNH sind regelrecht pneumatisiert. Über das Altersmaß erweiterte Seitenventrikel. 
ergänzend ist eine MR. Untersuchung erforderlich. 
Freitag beim Augenarzt: 
Kein Nachweis von Hirndruckzeichen insb. keine STP, einseitiger Gesichtsfeldausfall nach temporal RPT. Spricht für Läsion zwischen Nervusopticus und Chiasma. 
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!  :Smiley:

----------


## jbittner

Hi! Hab heute die Website Was hab' ich? entdeckt, da kannst du Befunde kostenlos "übersetzen" lassen und bestimmt Hilfe bekommen. Gute Besserung!

----------


## Bine1986

Hi jbittner! 
Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für den tollen Tipp! ich hab mich gerade schlau gemacht und lasse jetzt meinen Befunde übersetzten.. 
Ich hatte letzte Woche meine MRT-Untersuchung und dabei stellte sich raus, das ich eine Zyste im Kopf hab.. Mehr weiß ich leider immer noch nicht.. ich werde immer zurück zu meinem Hausarzt geschickt und er sagt mir das er mir nicht helfen kann und ich auf den Befund des Krankenhauses warten müsste.. Aber meine Kopfschmerzen werden nicht besser und ich fange langsam an durchzudrehen..

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hey Bine, 
also dein CT-Befund ist ja erstmal bis auf die vergrößerten Seitenventikel unauffällig. Das MRT zeigt nun eine Zyste. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du symptomatisch Kopfschmerzen und einen Gesichtsfeldausfall nach temporal (außen). Das mit dem Gesichtsfeldausfall ist typisch entweder für eine Kompression des Sehnerven selbst, oder bei der Kreuzung seiner Fasern im sog. Chiasma opticum (dort aber eher beidseitig temporaler Ausfall). Die Stauung der Seitenventrikel deutet auf ein Abflusshinderniss des Liquors (Hirnwasser) am Übergang der beiden Seitenventrikel in den 3. Ventrikel hin. Dieser Abfluss findet normalerweise über das Foramen interventriculare statt. Diese beiden Strukturen liegen jetzt nicht sehr weit auseinander. Man könnte sich also vorstellen, dass eine hinreichend große Zyste sowohl den Abfluss des Liquors durch das Foramen mindert, als auch für den temporalen Gesichtsfeldausfall verantwortlich ist. Am besten du wartest tatsächlich den endgültigen Befund des Krankenhauses ab und wirst dann bei einem Neurochirurgen vorstellig. 
Alles Gute!
SkY

----------

